# JIANGXI 184-4



## andy1dr (7 mo ago)

I just purchased a JIANGXI 184-4. Mainly because it runs, and came with a finish mower that is also functional. If there are any other people who happen to have this tractor (or one similar to it), do you know where I could find an operator's manual for it? Mainly need to know what some of the levers do. Mainly want to know how to put it in and take it out of 4 wheel drive. There is one other lever that I do not know what it's function is, I figured out the rest of the levers (i.e. pto, throttle, high gear low gear, etc).
Lets keep the Chinese equipment bashing to a minimum. The price was right and will work for what I need.

For any information, thanks in advance.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

See if you can find info on a Mahindra FS184, seems like Jiangxi had something to do with Mahindra.

scroll down on the website until you get to the model variations, it might pay to compare your model with the FS184 and see if they match.



https://tractors.fandom.com/wiki/Jiangxi_184


----------

